# What to feed my ND goats??



## PattyNH (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi all - I have 2 NG who are both 7 months old. One doeling and one wether. My vet said I should feed nothing but hay and let them graze.  I had previously been feeding 1c/2 goats of sweet feed daily.  I stopped the sweet feed and only give them hay, free range, and fruit/veggies (apples, grapes, etc.). I live in NH and, especially with the cold weather coming, I feel like I need to supplement their feed.  I got Purina goat feed per suggestion of a NG breeder here, but wanted to check here and see what people think.  Thanks for your time!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 4, 2018)

We give ours some feed but all of my juniors end up fat so I don't know if I'm the one to ask


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 7, 2018)

Welcome , glad you joined us.  We have nigies and we give ours some feed- we use a mix of alfalfa/beet pellets(1/2 cup) and sweet feed(1/4 cup) per pan(we set out 6 pans for 10 goats) and then make adjustments as needed especially during winter time.  They get pans am & pm..if the pans still have feed left then I remove a pan(s).  Hay is available all the time.


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 7, 2018)

Hens and Roos said:


> Welcome , glad you joined us.  We have nigies and we give ours some feed- we use a mix of alfalfa/beet pellets(1/2 cup) and sweet feed(1/4 cup) per pan(we set out 6 pans for 10 goats) and then make adjustments as needed especially during winter time.  They get pans am & pm..if the pans still have feed left then I remove a pan(s).  Hay is available all the time.


Thank you!  I think I am going to go ahead and supplement with goat pellets through the winter as they have already been way cut back on browsing time with the time change and my work schedule.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 7, 2018)

The important thing is to have hay available all the time.


----------



## PattyNH (Nov 7, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> The important thing is to have hay available all the time.


Thank you, and they definitely do


----------



## junkman (Mar 29, 2019)

I have 6 Nigerian dwarf weathers they are 2 yrs old, and I feed them 1/2 cup of Nutrena 16 % medicated every morning, along with hay, and they pasture graze during the growing season.
right now 3 of my 6 came down with coccidia, I just wormed them today, do you think I should up their grain intake to a cup or two a day


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 31, 2019)

junkman said:


> I have 6 Nigerian dwarf weathers they are 2 yrs old, and I feed them 1/2 cup of Nutrena 16 % medicated every morning, along with hay, and they pasture graze during the growing season.
> right now 3 of my 6 came down with coccidia, I just wormed them today, do you think I should up their grain intake to a cup or two a day



How does their body condition look to you over all? Are you giving each wether 1/2 cup grain in the morning?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 31, 2019)

Worming will do nothing to treat coccidia.  Please consult your veterinarian.


----------



## junkman (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes I am giving each wether 1/2  cup in the am
They all look good to me, except one has something with his skin going on, it seems to be real dry, and he keeps chewing at his hind legs as and has them raw and bleeding. As far has the diaherra it seems to be ok now.


----------



## junkman (Mar 31, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Worming will do nothing to treat coccidia.  Please consult your veterinarian.


I have the vet coming to our farm tomorrow for a scheduled visit


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2019)

What kind of hay are you feeding the wethers ?
I wouldn't increase the grain for wethers.


----------



## junkman (Mar 31, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> What kind of hay are you feeding the wethers ?
> I wouldn't increase the grain for wethers.


Second cut grass hay


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2019)

junkman said:


> Second cut grass hay


I would add some alfalfa pellets instead of increasing the grain.


----------



## junkman (Mar 31, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> I would add some alfalfa pellets instead of increasing the grain.


Thank you


----------



## junkman (Apr 1, 2019)

(Update)
The vet was here today and the goats all check out fine, they got their yearly shots and an overall checkup, the wormer worked ,and she said they didn't have cocsidia, I miss understood her when she did the feces test.


----------



## breezy2u (May 22, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> The important thing is to have hay available all the time.


I don't give hay in the summer. I have an acre and a half field brimming with grass and browse and hay is expensive by the bail. I give them grain in the evening, but nothing during the day. Why do they need hay if they have a pasture?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 22, 2019)

breezy2u said:


> I don't give hay in the summer. I have an acre and a half field brimming with grass and browse and hay is expensive by the bail. I give them grain in the evening, but nothing during the day. Why do they need hay if they have a pasture?



 I wrote that in November.


----------



## breezy2u (May 23, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> I wrote that in November.


The questions is valid no matter when you posted it. I need to know if I am harming my goats by making them eat grass instead of hay.


----------

